# Day 17 of germination



## Pattrickcole (Jul 24, 2020)

Does this plant look ok? It’s been the same size for about 2 weeks now. I just got the level down too a 6.5 with ph balance and has plenty of nitrogen potas and also phosphorus. Not sure what else to do please help.


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 24, 2020)

Hey Pattrick - it’s definitely small for two weeks. It sounds like you have started looking at PH, Temp and Humidity and at that size nutrition likely isn’t an issue, maybe drainage or over watering.

you can likely pull it through but if you have more seeds I’d pop some more, run then along side her and then pick the best one(s) in a few weeks to move forward with. Lots of time to spend on something that isn’t fantastic for you and you are only at a couple of weeks now.


----------



## pute (Jul 24, 2020)

Thanks for the help Oldbay.  Yup something is causing slow growth.  I can't tell if it looks healthy from the pic.  My guess is to much water.


----------



## Pattrickcole (Jul 24, 2020)

Yeah I’ve been watering it every day. I have a few more I put in some soil I bought from fox farms so hopefully these will turn out better!


----------



## Oldbay (Jul 24, 2020)

Let it get dry/light between watering - if it stays wet the roots can rot and you’ll be chasing what appears to be nutrition issues.


----------



## Pattrickcole (Jul 24, 2020)

Ok awesome thanks so much for all of your knowledge!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 25, 2020)

Make sure you have good drainage my friend. The better drainage the more oxygen. Also good lighting or it will stretch.


----------



## Pattrickcole (Jul 25, 2020)

Ok awesome! I got good drainage, and I’m using a 1000w led lighting, in a 4x4x6.5 grow tent. I fixed the ph in the soil, and after about two days I went to give up on it, and it had started to sprout another stem, so I’m going to see what it does.


----------



## Carty (Jul 26, 2020)

Pattrickcole said:


> Yeah I’ve been watering it every day. I have a few more I put in some soil I bought from fox farms so hopefully these will turn out better!



Hey Patrick.... we've all been there, over watering..  I called it,  Killing them with love.   Giving them to much water, food etc for faster  growth is easy to get  caught up in PCole.  

First off,  do you need seeds to practice with,  I have a bunch and would gladly help ya find your way....

Careful with the Foxfarm soil... which one did you buy?   The Ocean Forrest is to hot and I just don't recommend it
for new growers.  Their " Light Warrior " is great stuff..  I use Roots Organics myself..   if you already bought the
FFOForrest,  then mix it 50/50 with Coco to tone it down or it will burn baby plants... 

Don't feed them anything the first week.. the soil has foods in it and the plant will do just fine...  when you do begin feeding, half strength of what it says...

Watering:  Get used to how your plants feel when you pick them up after a  good watering.. feel the weight, when
it's time to water, it will be much much lighter.. this is when you water...  drink less in veg then flower in my experience.. plus how hot your tent is will make a big diff.. cooler temps you may only need to water every 3=4
days..  flowering probably every other day..

You keep posting stuff up and we'll see if we can get ya going in the right direction...  running a 1000w light
you should be able to produce some nice buds... keep that up very high when starting babies ok....


----------



## 2broke2smoke (Jul 27, 2020)

Carty said it best when he said dont feed them the first week,  i would go even further and say don't feed them until the petioles fall off.  I believe people feed mj plants way too often and way too much.  Good luck


----------



## Carty (Jul 27, 2020)

2broke2smoke said:


> Carty said it best when he said dont feed them the first week,  i would go even further and say don't feed them until the petioles fall off.  I believe people feed mj plants way too often and way too much.  Good luck



I've preached this for years man..  KISS method..  I did a grow where I used fresh soil, roots organics, and never fed  but a bloom boosting of PK 13/14 at week 6 of flower, a little calmag if needed, using tap water, very little..

Plants were beautiful.  MJ plants do fine on their own and store foods  within themselves to get them started.. rule always was, no feeding first 2wks.. but good luck telling someone that... hahaha.  

Less is more,  read your plants and learn what it needs and why..  mine have a slight yellowing in the veins atm..
now, I know how to remedy this.... and one of 2 things I t ry to stay ahead of during flower.... other is purple leaf
stems..  hardest part yet is, growing 4 strains at once and trying to keep them all happy... LOL


----------

